# It Happened...and I need help....Eric/Matt you out there??



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

.....So Long Story short......


I was driving back from L.A. in my truck and one of the perforated straps that supports my horn snaps off and wedges my feet under the peddles and couldn’t move my feet...Lucky for me....it’s a manual, so all I did was place her in neutral.....

Now.....I’ve spent all week trying to figure out how to secure these horns in my truck.....I’m at a loss....I would really appreciate if I could have some feedback or insight from the forum.

Thank you,

D


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Diezel10 said:


> .....So Long Story short......
> 
> 
> I was driving back from L.A. in my truck and one of the perforated straps that supports my horn snaps off and wedges my feet under the peddles and couldn’t move my feet...Lucky for me....it’s a manual, so all I did was place her in neutral.....
> ...


How was the strap secured? Which end came loose?
I've typically used the putter dash bolt at bottom to secure horn or I get a l bracket and bolt that to inner fender w a rivnut 

For the inner mount on driver side I'll run the strap up to a steering column bolt/nut and then use a bolt and nut to secure the horn to the strappinh. 
If you're using screws espec
Dry wall you're asking it to fail


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i've done brackets to the kick panel and the back of the flange:









and i've done into the body of the horn as well. i guess as long as your screws are flush, it shouldn't be too much of an issue:









in fact, both of these are to the same horn in the same car.

i also use washers and nylon lock nuts on machine screws.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello, Gents!!
Appreciate the redirect......let me add more detail to this.....I did exactly what both of you pointed out except the Brackets.....

Ok...these are the veritas aluminum bodies and the drivers weigh 10/lbs (beryllium diaphragm - Radian)

It’s a diesel so it vibrates like a mother.

Thank you,

D


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alsooo..

How was the strap secured?

it was bolted high up in the dash



Which end came loose? It snapped off......

Thank you


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

use zip ties where the motor and the horn meet and secure them up in the dash somewhere, it will help support the weight of the motor structure and should be invisible to the eye, use atleast 2 per horn as wellsorry for the poor spell checking on my part


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You need a stronger strap. If was moving and flexing then it work hardened and fractured.

Or go with some Urethane horns and my new CompNeo drivers to reduce the weight to around 4 lbs per side.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Veritas then, they look cool, I’m curious to try some.
Can you put them closer to the dash? Or add some sort of long spacer that while filling the gap will also minimize vibrations. Maybe just a piece of wood.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

In my last comp car, I had some 1/4" steel brackets welded and welded to the car.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a pair if you want to borrow them.



Elgrosso said:


> Veritas then, they look cool, I’m curious to try some.
> Can you put them closer to the dash? Or add some sort of long spacer that while filling the gap will also minimize vibrations. Maybe just a piece of wood.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which motors are those?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I have a pair if you want to borrow them.


Oh yeah! MP


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

those straps you are using look awfully thin. from the pic it looks like you have it folding back on itself. you may want to use something solid and not have such big holes already in it, that's just going to cause a weak spot. maybe use that as a jig to bend you something more solid.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Appreciate the replies, I apologize for the latency in replying.

I have a huge project and this was put on this side....so I’m back and going to start working on it again.

Regarding the question...from all of the research I’ve done and speaking with Someone on the board that use to work at Veritas Audio Technologies ....these are the eminence motors.....they were retrofitted with berrylium diaphragms....these are the AW1.5-75VD……these were there “flagship”

Once again thank you.....

Eric.....I’m going to purchase your horns and the 8” drivers..

So it begins........


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like this is OBE but for anyone who actually searches and finds this... you can't bend plumbers strap like that and expect it not to break. It becomes very weak and brittle at the bend (Been there done that).


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are/were Radians with Be diaphragms.

Lmk if you want some TAD 2001s...have a set BNIB that I am selling.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> Those are/were Radians with Be diaphragms.
> 
> Lmk if you want some TAD 2001s...have a set BNIB that I am selling.


I may be interested. Shoot me a PM.


----------

